# Who else like crazy music?



## Faexie (Oct 12, 2018)

While my musical taste is pretty wide, there's nothing I love more than those extreme punk-metal-discordant songs (it's not really about genre, everything crazy and intense I might like)

Wich shocks a lots of people because I'm that sweet, shy and gentle girl who is against any kind of violence (except fictional) and believe kindness can change the world. Wich is kinda funny :3

But since most people are really really not into this and this is what I listen to the most, when we gather as friends and listen to music, and it's my turn to put on a song, I often don't know what to choose lol.

Anyway here are examples of what I like *(Warning, some of these songs may not be suitable for young ears)*:













Anyone else likes that sort of music?


----------



## Alv (Oct 12, 2018)

Regrettably, I don't much like human screaming in my music, I prefer a melody. Further I often listen to lyric less music (instrumentals) or music with chanting instead of voices. 

But, here's an example of something that might be considered a bit edgy for someone like me, who's also a rather quiet person.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 12, 2018)

this exists


----------



## Inpw (Oct 12, 2018)

I have a different taste in crazy... :/

Sort of nsfw.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 12, 2018)

I guess a few things I like could loosely be described as crazy.  For example...


----------



## Faexie (Oct 12, 2018)

Inpw said:


> I have a different taste in crazy... :/
> 
> Sort of nsfw.


I love Marylin Manson!


----------



## Faexie (Oct 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I guess a few things I like could loosely be described as crazy.  For example...


Well that's crazy all right... Not sure if I would call that music though XD


----------



## Faexie (Oct 12, 2018)

Thinking about it, I hate when people scream or speak loudly, but I love that sort of music. I'm a living contradiction lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2018)

My taste in crazy comes in the form of intense death metal  

This song might be inappropriate for young furs . Just a heads up.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2018)

This is really good music OP! I've never heard stuff like this before! 

Although when you said "crazy music", I was more thinking of stuff like this:




 



Which I like these both but


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 12, 2018)

The drums in this, especially at the very end.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 13, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Well that's crazy all right... Not sure if I would call that music though XD



Woohoo! I got too crazy for the crazy music thread!


----------



## Inpw (Oct 13, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> I love Marylin Manson!



Yay!

I even digg his glam rock stuff:


----------



## Faexie (Oct 13, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> This is really good music OP! I've never heard stuff like this before!
> 
> Although when you said "crazy music", I was more thinking of stuff like this:
> 
> ...


I never heard anything like what you've posted before either  This is pretty nice!


----------



## Faexie (Oct 13, 2018)

Inpw said:


> Yay!
> 
> I even digg his glam rock stuff:


I bet he could do pop covers and make them just as great


----------



## Inpw (Oct 13, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> I bet he could do pop covers and make them just as great



but he already did that...


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 13, 2018)

My lastfm is filled with crazy music.

I still listen to them and I find that most that qualify are "Guilty Pleasures".

Examples being but definitely not limited to: *KK Slider, Crazy Frog, Holly Dolly, Gummibar and Weird Al* just to name a few.

Songs that do no match my personality at all (But I still listen to) are: *Orchestra, Opera and Boy-band Pop*. I hated Boy-band Pop as a hatch-ling, but growing up I tended to have accepted them more and enjoy some of what artists have released related to said genres.

Hope this qualifies as being "on-topic" =D


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 24, 2018)

well here is three different types of crazy for you

this one just sounds like it was made by aliens, but the more I listened to it the more I liked it.




then there is a metal band with a bird singer, which makes for a good alarm clock alarm




and then the closest thing to what you posted that i normally listen to is this


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 24, 2018)

I've never been too into anything extraordinarily crazy I suppose. I gravitate toward lyrics, varied song writing, and punishing guitar riffs rather than a racking up as much BPM as possible and cramming the melody together which seems to be the goal in some people's minds, which is why most death metal loses my interest (besides Death, I like that band).

If there's any extreme, crazy music that I listen to, this is it. Can't go wrong with a strong cup of thrash metal. I'm obsessed with this band, I can't find an album I dislike. The vocalist I look up to and the bassist is so cool, AHHH!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't know why but I really like weird accents, specially if they are russian or japanese


----------



## PercyD (Oct 25, 2018)

Quebecois Folk Music is the cutest shit I've ever heard.


----------



## Joni (Oct 25, 2018)

real time strategist said:


> this one just sounds like it was made by aliens, but the more I listened to it the more I liked it.


This reminds me a bit of oscilloscope music


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 25, 2018)

I just found this today, and I have no words for what this is


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm sorry everyone


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 6, 2018)

The song of my people 









Spoiler: English lyrics 



It's a face? No!
It's a pizza? No!
It's a face? No!
It's a pizza? No!

It's Ms. Pizza Face!

They say that her mother, during pregnancy
Ate 10 pizzas in one large sitting. [?]
They go around saying that she's a mutant
(I dont care, I want to be her lover)

Ms. Pizza Face
I love you, Pizza Face
(You're a dear)

She has a heart that is the envy of anyone
I would adore her until the day she dies
She's a beauty (She sure has a head)
She really excites me (She is a good person)
She sure looks tasty (I want her to be my wife)

Ms. Pizza Face
I love you, Pizza Face

It's like appreciating a work of art
Picasso would have her as his only archetype[?].
I want to stretch her cheeks of cheese
On her little pepper mouth, I want to give her a kiss
I would adore her in any way.
With shellfish on her face a la marinera!

Ms. Pizza Face
I love you, Pizza Face
Ms. Pizza Face
I love you, Pizza Face
(You're a dear)

Now I'm going to see her and I'm going well-fed.
What happened that one day isn't going to happen
I showed up really hungry and violated[?] one of her slices
(I hope she forgives me and doesn't send me to Hell).

Ms. Pizza Face
I love you, Pizza Face
Ms. Pizza Face
I love you, Pizza Face


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 6, 2018)

I like all sorts of music, including pop stuff, but then there are things I love that are pretty far off from what's considered "normal". I will give youtube links in the spoiler below because some might have unsettling cover arts, so keep that in mind. They will also be put in a clickable URL so that I don't flood your feed with a bunch of youtube preview links once you open the spoiler.



Spoiler



Bloodbath - Breeding Death - Swedish death metal, one of my favorite bands

Bloodbath - Mass Strangulation

Bloodbath - Outnumbering the Day

Alien Fucker - I'm Blue(Eiffel 65 porngrind cover) - this is just hysterical

Edge of Sanity - Twilight swedish progressive metal band

That's enough metal for now, let's go some weirder genres:

Transfix - Razorwire - psy trance

Waldeck - Mask - trip hop

Waldeck - Northern Lights

Crossing Mind - The Last Breath - another psy trance song

The Delta - standby - psy trance again

And finally, a soundtrack from a crazy-ass game:

EYE Divine Cybermancy - qnW



If you want more let me know.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Nov 19, 2018)

Is crazy music basically music that was intended to sound strange or alteranative like Trout Mask Replica? Is Revolution 9 crazy? Why is Trout Mask considered a masterpiece while the latter is more often disregarded as nothing more than alternative fluff? Basically I mean it's up to pure sonics. If what you are hearing doesn't bring you to some kind of emotional reaction that you were already seeking, maybe even subconsciously, than it falls under noises or sounds.


----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 20, 2018)

I'll just post smth here so I'll find this thread later


----------



## Inpw (Nov 22, 2018)

Maynard on some really strong hallucinogenics:


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

Uhhh... does psychedelic rock counts? Cause I find it bumpy and trippy.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 17, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Alondight (Dec 19, 2018)

I hate that I really love this song


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 19, 2018)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Is crazy music basically music that was intended to sound strange or alteranative like Trout Mask Replica? Is Revolution 9 crazy? Why is Trout Mask considered a masterpiece while the latter is more often disregarded as nothing more than alternative fluff? Basically I mean it's up to pure sonics. If what you are hearing doesn't bring you to some kind of emotional reaction that you were already seeking, maybe even subconsciously, than it falls under noises or sounds.


Trout Mask is still polarizing to this day among music fans, from what I know - general consensus I see the most is that it's an important album, but not a very good one, and that it has more merit as a performance art than musical piece.


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 19, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Trout Mask is still polarizing to this day among music fans, from what I know - general consensus I see the most is that it's an important album, but not a very good one, and that it has more merit as a performance art than musical piece.



I'd disagree - for me its main flaw is that it's rather sprawling and I feel that not every track really needs to be there.  But it has moments that make me grin widely and moments that give me goosebumps every time, and not many albums do both of those for me in such abundance.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'd disagree - for me its main flaw is that it's rather sprawling and I feel that not every track really needs to be there.  But it has moments that make me grin widely and moments that give me goosebumps every time, and not many albums do both of those for me in such abundance.



You pretty much hit the nail on the head. That's basically how I feel about TMR. I wouldn't put it on my list of 'the best of' or anything but it does have it's merits. I was just remarking on the fact that it is very, very, bizarre and ends up sort of being boring as a result. That's just my own weird opinion I guess. It mostly just doesn't work for me and whenever I try to listen it does sort of end up sounding like more of an experiment than something with flow like an album. I guess I just don't get it because my view around music has such a heavy reliance on these codas and cliques that don't really make much sense other than "that's it that's what I like" whether it's Undone - The Sweater song because of it's off color guitar or a song like I Know There's Gonna Be Good Times by Jaime XX really almost solely because of how well the sample works with thuggas voice which is very unconventional. One of my favorite bands New Order pretty much built their entire career on that so go figure.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2018)

Who likes Jack Stauber?


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)

I love me some crazy experimental/avant-garde metal and rock!
Some of my faves:


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 22, 2018)

I've been known to rock out to some Half Japanese. I don't know why though.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 31, 2018)

I like Mick Gordon's stuff:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 4, 2019)

I like a lot of stuff punk stuff, especially Ska.

So here is an (almost) ska song for you (it lacls the brass section, but still good.)


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 6, 2019)

I like Crystal Castles! There's crazy disjointed stuff everywhere... though I also feel a rather huge, gagged amount of dark. I mean:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2019)

groovy old shit


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sure :v


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 4, 2019)

I'll copy and paste some lyrics, you tell me.

My Chemical Romance- Sleep
They're these terrors, and its like
It feels like as if somebody was gripping my
They're theses terrors and its like
It feels like as if somebody was gripping my throat

Like last night, uh, they're not like tremors
They're worse than tremors they're, they're theses terrors
Like last night, uh, they're not like tremors
They're worse than tremors they're, they're theses terrors

And its like
It feels like as if somebody was gripping my throat
And squeezing and
It feels like as if somebody was gripping my throat

Some say, now suffer all the children
And walk away a savior,
Or a madman and polluted
From gutter institutions
Don't you breathe for me,
Undeserving of your sympathy,
'Cause there ain't no way that I'm sorry for what I did

And through it all
How could you cry for me?
'Cause I don't feel bad about it
So shut your eyes,
Kiss me goodbye,
And sleep
Just sleep

The hardest part is letting go of your dreams

A drink for the horror that I'm in,
For the good guys, and the bad guys,
For the monsters in our beds
Three cheers for tyranny,
Unapologetic apathy,
'Cause there ain't no way that I'm coming back again

And through it all
How could you cry for me?
'Cause I don't feel bad about it
So shut your eyes,
Kiss me goodbye,
And sleep
Just sleep

The hardest part's the awful things that I've seen

Sometimes I see flames and sometimes 
I see people that I love dying and, it's always

Just sleep
Just sleep
Just sleep
Just sleep
Just sleep
Just sleep

Wake up
Wake up
Wake up
Wake up
And I can't, I can't ever wake up

Songwriters: BOB BRYAR,FRANK IERO,GERARD WAY,MICHAEL WAY,RAY TORO
© BLOW THE DOORS OFF CHICAGO
For non-commercial use only.
Data From: LyricFind?

My Chemical Romance - I'm Not Okay

Well if you wanted honesty, that's all you had to say
I never want to let you down or have you go, it's better off this way
For all the dirty looks
For photographs your boyfriend took
Remember when you broke your foot from jumping out the second floor?

I'm not okay
I'm not okay
I'm not okay
You wear me out

What will it take to show you that it's not the life it seems? (I'm not okay)
I told you time and time again you sing the words but don't know what it means
To be a joke and look
Another line without a hook
I held you close as we both shook for the last time
Take a good hard look

I'm not okay
I'm not okay
I'm not okay
You wear me out

Forget about the dirty looks
The photographs your boyfriend took?
You said you read me like a book, but the pages all are torn and frayed

I'm okay
I'm okay
I'm okay, now
(I'm okay, now)

But you really need to listen to me
Because I'm telling you the truth
I mean this
I'm okay (trust me)

I'm not okay
I'm not okay
Well, I'm not okay
I'm not o-fucking-kay
I'm not okay
I'm not okay (okay)

Songwriters: FRANK IERO,GERARD WAY,MATTHEW PELLISIER,MICHAEL WAY,RAY TORO
© Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC
For non-commercial use only.
Data From: LyricFind


----------



## Unexpected (Feb 5, 2019)

Posting because I'm always down for experiencing different music. Keeping tabs and all that.

I might come back later with some unconventional artists I'm a fan of.


----------



## goatwolff (Feb 8, 2019)

this is some insane experimental


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2019)

Not the craziest song in the album. But it gets pretty out there with the sounds.


----------



## Wainard (Feb 18, 2019)

Tbh i didnt like boom tap as i liked this.





Wish you to get to the heaven, Keith Flint


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 23, 2019)

Enjoy. 





Reality.


----------



## Valentino Valerie (Mar 15, 2019)

Crazy Music?
Do you mean something like this?


----------



## Rayd (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Valentino Valerie (Mar 15, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


>



Ok, that sounds weird.......and interesting.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 13, 2019)

Nothing especially weird by some of the examples set previously


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 14, 2019)

I don't even know what this is.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Apr 14, 2019)

“Crazy?”  I prefer the term “unique.”


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 23, 2019)

People believe I'm all sunshine and daisies on here until they see my fursona's KoRn top and go WTF


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 23, 2019)

I like all the new music I'm finding here. Is good thread.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 24, 2019)

GORDON FREEMAN.






JOHN FREEMAN.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Nov 14, 2019)

This counts right?


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 14, 2019)

This crazy enough?


----------

